# Question regarding Ceramic IC items



## theduke_646 (Jan 25, 2022)

Just a question: are these chips, listed down there & available at eBay, profitable?

 IC Type Package Made by Price PIN Cnt Price/PIN Package Pices eBay Item #
CF72216A PGA145CG TI 5,44 € 145 0,04 € PGA 1 264953859623
L5A0661 PGA181CG LSI 6,99 € 181 0,04 € PGA 1 264953843917
L1A4915 PGA225CG LSI 9,33 € 225 0,04 € PGA 1 393033109052
TC160GA8AY PGA145C TOSHIBA 6,22 € 145 0,04 € PGA 1 293858430901
STP2013PGA PGA299CG SUN13,99 € 299 0,05 € PGA 1 293858379507
AM2130-12DC DIP48CG AMD 6,80 € 48 0,05 € SBCDIP 3 393033102816
L1A4006 PGA181CG LSI 8,55 € 181 0,05 € PGA 1 293858379946
L1A4917 PGA156CG LSI 7,77 € 156 0,05 € PGA 1 264953840272
SA606ADA DIP40CG SAMES 6,22 € 40 0,08 € SBCDIP 2 264953844313
TRW1016J5C8 DIP40CG TRW 6,22 € 40 0,08 € SBCDIP 2 293858421018
ZC410912 DIP40CG ? 6,22 € 40 0,08 € SBCDIP 2 293858380540
SM868 DIP48CG SIEMENS 7,77 € 48 0,08 € SBCDIP 2 293858381713
SN74S409-2D DIP48CG VTI 7,77 € 48 0,08 € SBCDIP 2 393033108333
SM877 DIP48CGS SIEMENS 7,77 € 48 0,08 € SBCDIP 2 393033109384
733W02380 LCC68CG MOTOROLA 5,51 € 68 0,08 € CLCC 1 393601644992
S169B6 DIP40CG SIEMENS 6,78 € 40 0,08 € SBCDIP 2 393033098001
SC80299L DIP40CG MOTOROLA 6,91 € 40 0,09 € SBCDIP 2 293858372053
R80C186XL16 LCC68CG INTEL 7,78 € 68 0,11 € CLCC 1 265335487566
5434-0137 DIP24CGMICRO POWER 6,48 € 24 0,09 € SBCDIP 3 293858422926


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 25, 2022)

theduke_646 said:


> Just a question: are these chips, listed down there & available at eBay, profitable?
> 
> IC Type Package Made by Price PIN Cnt Price/PIN Package Pices eBay Item #
> CF72216A PGA145CG TI 5,44 € 145 0,04 € PGA 1 264953859623
> ...


Unreadable, please edit to a readable format. 
But generally speaking, buying on Ebay for refinining is a loss to all other than the seller.
Exceptions may occur, though I have never heard about it.


----------



## timsiggins (Jan 25, 2022)

Sad but true I still say it is a little better to paying above spot for refined gold but this a is a labor of love and not of profit, If the gold amount break even with the cost I bought the materials for, not even including my time and chemical cost. Then I consider that a win


----------



## cejohnsonsr1 (Jan 25, 2022)

The short answer is NO. Nothing you can buy on eBay is ever going to come close to breaking even. The last time I bothered to calculate, the average cost of any scrap stock for precious metals was right around 200% of the value of the precious metals allegedly contained in the scrap stock. Then you have to add the cost of recovery and refining and waste disposal. So again, NO. eBay sux.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 26, 2022)

An Ebay buyer once told me "Any good education costs money". He was talking about paying more for scrap then he was going to recover. The materials were part of his education, so he could learn all his processes in real time, hands on. That does not come free he said. So it all depends on what your end goal is with what you are buying.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 26, 2022)

cejohnsonsr1 said:


> The short answer is NO. Nothing you can buy on eBay is ever going to come close to breaking even.
> So again, NO. eBay sux.


Well, the bargains aren't nearly as prevalent as they once were, but if you're willing to kiss enough toads, you can occasionally find a little prince.

I bought this a few days ago. Pattern Wild Rose Old Rosalind By International Silver 1908, Teaspoon And Butter | eBay I paid roughly half what it's worth. A lucky find, but they do exist.

Dave


----------



## speed (Jan 27, 2022)

I regularly buy stuff off ebay and make an profit. Its all down to having a bit more knowledge and experience than the rest of the bidders. Pick the right lots and theres not obvious value to be found.


----------



## trdking (Jan 27, 2022)

I sell a lot on eBay Buyers are always bidding more than what I feel the scrap value would be if I sent it straight to a processor even after eBay takes their 15% I am usually 15 to 20% better off selling small lots on eBay


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 27, 2022)

Yes, but ebay arbitrage has gotten much more difficult than it used to be

once it became a system of small businesses instead of bored people selling their extra crap on ebay for a little extra cash it all started going downhill


----------



## cejohnsonsr1 (Jan 27, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Well, the bargains aren't nearly as prevalent as they once were, but if you're willing to kiss enough toads, you can occasionally find a little prince.
> 
> I bought this a few days ago. Pattern Wild Rose Old Rosalind By International Silver 1908, Teaspoon And Butter | eBay I paid roughly half what it's worth. A lucky find, but they do exist.
> 
> Dave


If you got lucky, I’m happy for you. But I have no way to determine if that’s a good deal or not. I don’t know what it is, what it weighs and what you paid for it. And I don’t think getting lucky once in a while can ever be a component of a successful plan. Before I finally gave up on eBay I spent literally hundreds of hours looking for even a reasonable deal and never once “got lucky”. So my assessment stands.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 28, 2022)

cejohnsonsr1 said:


> If you got lucky, I’m happy for you. But I have no way to determine if that’s a good deal or not. I don’t know what it is, what it weighs and what you paid for it. And I don’t think getting lucky once in a while can ever be a component of a successful plan. Before I finally gave up on eBay I spent literally hundreds of hours looking for even a reasonable deal and never once “got lucky”. So my assessment stands.


If you follow the link I provided, you can see the completed auction. It was for a sterling silver butter knife and teaspoon ("what it is"). You can see that I paid $14.99 plus $5.00 shipping ("what I paid"). Based on the weights of other flatware I've bought in the past, I estimated the weight at about 50 grams. The final weight was 52.11 grams.

I agree that trying to find bargains on eBay is not a successful business plan. I'm not buying as a business. I buy to convert some of my green, folding dollars into precious metals as part of my diversification. I look at thrift stores, garage and yard sales, and even on eBay. I take whatever bargains I find wherever I find them.

If you just search eBay for "gold", or "sterling silver", or other common search terms, you're competing with all the thousands of people searching for those same terms, many of them members of this forum. You have to get creative in your searches to try to find things others may miss. If you go to garage sales and yard sales hoping to find precious metals laying out on the tables at bargain prices, you'll probably be disappointed. But if you spend a little time talking to the people running those sales, then let them know you buy old broken jewelry, chains and bracelets that are hopelessly damaged, old class rings that have probably been in a box for years, every once in a while someone will say, "Wait a minute. Let me go see if I can find that old _______". If not, leave a business card. They may not want to leave their yard sale to find their old jewelry, but you may get a call days or weeks later.

You are certainly entitled to your opinion. I'm just saying that occasionally, if one works at it, one can get lucky.

Dave


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Jan 28, 2022)

My wife will comment some times “how do you get this stuff”! Usually frustrated. 

I talk to people..... it’s that simple really.


----------

